# Aurora O Gauge Chassis Part's



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a lead on some Aurora O Gauge Chassis Part's 
& Don't know what they may be worth. If I decided to Re-Sell them.
I know there more rare then the standard t-jet part's & are hard to find in good condition.
The lead I have are for: 
(8) Rim's 
(8) Tire's ~ (4) Standard & (4) Slicks
(2) Crown Gears 
(2) Idler Gears
(2) Pickup Shoes
All are in vary good to near mint in condition.
I always wanted an O Gauge Chassis, So I may just hold out till I get a Bare Chassis,
A Top Plate with Arm & Magnets. ~ I am assuming they use Tuff Ones / Afx long axles.
In stead of selling or trading the part's I may just build one. 
If I can get the other part's I need listed above at a fair price.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the pickup shoes and idler gears are the most important part of your list.
axles are longer than t-jet, TuffOnes and/or AFX.
PM me for more info


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

If I recall right the idler gear was also used in the Thunderbike.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
W-S, NC


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*concur*



Rawafx said:


> If I recall right the idler gear was also used in the Thunderbike.
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> [email protected]
> W-S, NC


absolutely


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

I can probably make the idler gears.
How many teeth are on the idler gear?
Is the hole size the same as a T-Jet?

If the same gear is used on the O gauge and the Thunderbike it might be worth my time. But I don't have either to look at.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I have a motor w/gear plate and a bare gear plate if you need them for anything..


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

I think I found the answer to my questions.
Idler & driven gear 32 teeth? That would be .531 OD?
Arm gear 12 teeth? (I already make those).
Hole sizes same as T-Jet?

I would have to change the process a little for the larger gears.
They would be a little more expensive than the T-Jet gears.
But I should be able to make them if there is a demand.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

RT-HO said:


> if there is a demand.


I've been racing Aurora slot cars fro thirty years.......I have yet to drive, (let alone race) an Aurora O gauge chassis.

Don't spend a bunch of programming time on this project.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*need?*



RT-HO said:


> I think I found the answer to my questions.
> Idler & driven gear 32 teeth? That would be .531 OD?
> Arm gear 12 teeth? (I already make those).
> Hole sizes same as T-Jet?
> ...


the prices on those idler gears are already astronomical.
I cannot gaurantee any large sales, but I will commit to a dozen.
I can send you an NOS gear if you like.
PM me if that is the case.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

*O gauge t jets!*



smalltime said:


> I've been racing Aurora slot cars fro thirty years.......I have yet to drive, (let alone race) an Aurora O gauge chassis.
> 
> Don't spend a bunch of programming time on this project.


For what its worth they are pretty fun. I have an iroc set!!! If yer ever in stl stop by and we can run some hot laps.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rdAA70vhaSc

Fyi the idler gear also works on the thunderbike chassis. I might have a thundertrike iroc set down the road soon.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the info on the Aurora O Gauge Chassis Part's.
I found this diagram on the bay of one, That helped a lot also of how there made.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

More Reference Pix...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

BTW- if anyone that has pick-up shoes for this chassis, and Pick-up shoes for the old Lionel (HO)Slot Cars, could you put them side by side to see if they match in length, and maybe take and post a comparo pic ? ...I'd appreciate that :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Okay, if nobody has both types to compare? ...how about someone who has the Aurora O-Gauge Shoes, measures the length of the shoe- from tip of hook to the flat front vertical hanger, and posts the results here, I'll do the same for Lionel shoes in a few minutes.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

The old Lionel Slot Car shoes are about 1.10" in length from tip of rear hook to the vertical flat hanger in front of the toe. So how does that compare to the Aurora "O" ?


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> The old Lionel Slot Car shoes are about 1.10" in length from tip of rear hook to the vertical flat hanger in front of the toe. So how does that compare to the Aurora "O" ?


Nowhere close R3!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Didn't see(slow load on dial-up) the pic at first Vickers, thank you for posting it :thumbsup:


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Theses are the Aurora O Gauge Part's I just got a few days ago. 
All seam to be in vary good to nos in condition.
I have them in the Slot Car Swap and Sell section.
If anyone is interested in them. The pic shows other Aurora part's also.


----------

